# About the too very giant-mantids.



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 8, 2005)

-Hi :

-Do you know the common and scientific names of this too very giant-mantids?

-Some day I fund in a w-page from malaysia (if then I remember so I shall put this link here) where are show some pictures of a species some more largest than the Malaysian-Shield-Mantis.

-This mantis sizes more than 17cm the males, and the females are some more largest !

--This mantis have almost the same appearance of the african-twig-mantis, but it have leaf-mimics in their legs.

-Also, if a breeder sell this species, please tell me because I want have this species.

-Thanks !


----------



## KennethJ78 (Nov 9, 2005)

Paratoxodera cornicollis


----------



## Chimpy666 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow thats a long mantis!! very cool I read that they are quite rare to find.


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 9, 2005)

-Thanks KennethJ78 !

-Thats the species one which I comment.

-Someone know a breeder which culture this species?


----------



## Christian (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi.

Neither _Toxodera _or _Paratoxodera_ species is actually in culture.

The sizes are wrong. The female may reach 16 cm, males are slightly smaller. There are already some threads dealing with this, please search by the generic names.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 10, 2005)

-Thanks Christian, I like to contact with a breeder of these species.

-And thanks for the info of the right sizes.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 10, 2005)

> -Thanks Christian, I like to contact with a breeder of these species.


Not in culture means no one has successfully bred them in captivity yet, if they have them at all.


----------



## JerkinFalcon (Nov 10, 2005)

-Jesse :

-Bad news, maybe some day...


----------

